

SMOB - Open & distributed semantic microblogging (integrates with Twitter) - p_alexander
http://smob.me/

======
p_alexander
Here's a lightning presentation from today's SemTech 2010 that describes this
in more detail: [http://www.slideshare.net/terraces/smob-a-framework-for-
sema...](http://www.slideshare.net/terraces/smob-a-framework-for-semantic-
microblogging)

------
thunk
I found this little slide deck while trying to figure out what semantic
microblogging is: [http://www.slideshare.net/bengee/semantic-microblogging-
pres...](http://www.slideshare.net/bengee/semantic-microblogging-presentation)

------
crux
Am I wrong or is there no currently running example to found? Or does it not
actually publish a blog itself?

~~~
p_alexander
It's distributable, so right now you have to run it on a server yourself.
There's a download link on the page:
<http://code.google.com/p/smob/downloads/list>

I've been thinking of throwing the code up somewhere for people to try. Let me
know if there would be interest in that.

------
est
How's it compared to other distributed m-blogging tools, say PubSubHubBlob and
SatusNet?

~~~
p_alexander
It actually builds RDF onto PubSubHubBub, so it integrates there as well:
[http://apassant.net/blog/2010/04/18/sparql-pubsubhubbub-
spar...](http://apassant.net/blog/2010/04/18/sparql-pubsubhubbub-sparqlpush)

